# Six Pack



## myingling (Mar 30, 2014)

6 calls done up ready to head out
top 3 flamed ash
bottom box elder,,, ash ,,dyed stabilized maple burl

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 30, 2014)

Very nice sixer !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2014)

NICE

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 30, 2014)

great job man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 30, 2014)

now your getting my tail feathers ruffled mike cant wait till season  20 days and counting, beutifull calls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

Think you need to do a case next. Those are nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (Mar 30, 2014)

They are all very nice. Like that FBE one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Mar 30, 2014)

Very nice as usual.


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 30, 2014)

There nice. Nice work. Rick


----------



## dbroswoods (Mar 31, 2014)

Great looking calls Mike!!!!! 

Mark


----------



## ghost1066 (Mar 31, 2014)

Great looking as usual Mike man you go through some copper.


----------



## myingling (Mar 31, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Great looking as usual Mike man you go through some copper.


 
Thanks

Yes the copper is by far my best call its hard to beat in sound in my opinion got lots kills with them this year
sound on one ,,and the ash wood pot is the got to wood for my copper calls




 
Tclem ,,,yea I could do a case but would have to waith ship calls ,,, most likely be some hunters waiting LOL
Dave ,,we got wait till may 3 here this nice weather their calling for should get them fired up ,,,hopin


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 31, 2014)

Mike, that isn't the six pack that was my first thought but they sure are prettier and promote better health.

Some great looking calls my friend.

Ray


----------



## jbowers (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice looking calls love the flaming box elder. I was wandering how is it to turn and does it absolutely have to be stabilized first. I would like to try one myself and was just curious as if I needed to look for stabilized blanks or not when I got ready


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 1, 2014)

That copper sounds really good. I caved and ordered some just to try out... We shall see how that turns out. I guess it does well in the rain, like ceramic and aluminum?


----------



## myingling (Apr 1, 2014)

jbowers,,On the box elder no it don't need stabilized light cuts and me I pre drill my back holes before turning which can be a pain with this wood on the tear out around the hole when turning the back ,,,, i do prefer box elder in a slate or glass surface

on the copper yes it runs pretty good when damp if you got the right stiker ,,,guys like them down south wheir its realy humid and on the copper it eather sounds good or bad lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

